# 2008/2009 welche Spiele nachspielen?



## XBRR (6. Februar 2010)

Ich möchte 2009/(2008) spieletechnisch nachholen und da brauch ich Hilfe bei den Games, die absolut spielenswert sind.
Ich hab natürlich schon recherchiert und bereits diese Spiele vermerkt:


Crysis
Stalker
CoD MW2
Borderlands
Far Cry 2
Left for Dead 2
NFS Shift
Batman Arkhum Asylum
The Saboteur
Resident Evil 5
Race Driver Grid
Hawx
Cities Xl
Prototype
Fuel
GTA IV


Alle werde ich sicherlich nicht spielen, möchte aber einige anspielen und mir dann die heraussuchen, die mir besonders SPaß machen.
Habt ihr noch Titel, die spielenswert sind, welche die ich vergessen habe?


----------



## Veriquitas (6. Februar 2010)

The Witcher (muss man gespielt haben)
Dead Space (muss man gespielt haben)
Mass Effect (nicht unbedingt nur wenn man auf das Genre Rollenspiele mit viel Dialog steht)


----------



## anselm (6. Februar 2010)

Crysis ist echt gut. Das solltest du spielen

Sonst hat mir Risen echt gut gefallen. Falls dir Rollenspiele Spaß machen solltest du das auf jeden fall spielen.


----------



## Player007 (6. Februar 2010)

Meine Empfehlungen:

Crysis
CoD MW2
Far Cry 2
NFS Shift
Batman  Arkhum Asylum
Resident Evil 5
Race  Driver Grid
GTA IV
Gruß


----------



## Rizzard (6. Februar 2010)

Ich würde noch Fallout 3 mit rein nehmen. Bin mir nur nicht mehr sicher, ob das noch zu 2007 gehört, und somit evtl. aus deinem Programm entfällt.


----------



## grubsnek (12. Februar 2010)

Ich empfehele:



Crysis
Stalker
CoD MW2
Left for Dead 2
NFS Shift
GTA IV
Habe ich alle gespielt und machen einen heiden Spaß


----------



## Veriquitas (13. Februar 2010)

Naja Crysis kann man rausnehmen ist nen 0815 Shooter,auch wenn andere Leute meinen dem wäre nicht so.


----------



## HolySh!t (13. Februar 2010)

Würde zu deiner Liste hinzufügen:
-Deadspace
-Torchlight
-Timeshift, ist zwar aus dem Jahr 2007, aber dieses Spiel is sowas von geil!!!

Falls du ne PS3 hass noch beide Uncharted Teile


----------



## Wendigo (13. Februar 2010)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Ich würde noch Fallout 3 mit rein nehmen. Bin mir nur nicht mehr sicher, ob das noch zu 2007 gehört, und somit evtl. aus deinem Programm entfällt.


 

Sollte man dennoch mal gespielt haben.


----------



## DarkMo (13. Februar 2010)

najo, mw2 is au nur der singleplayer toll, aber den zockt man ja gradmal 10 stunden oder so. bei dem game würd ich eher den multiplayer bewerten und zur betrachtung ranziehn (den spielt man ja nun immer wieder) und da floppte der titel doch gewaltig. und cities xl is das neue sim city und macht macht nen guten eindruck und auch spaß - allerdings isses sowas wie wow - monatlich zahlen fürs online gamen. single player gibts da glaube garnich. crysis - das alte game was aktuelle hardware überfordert  für mich nur nen besserer langzeitbenchmark. kA ob das ding mehr als gute grafik hat ^^ stalker hab ich persönlich nich für toll befunden. war bissl enttäuscht.

aber grid, hawx, shift... macht scho spaß denk ich mal. shift als das grid mit besserer grafik aber schlechterer technik, wenn man den leuten hier glauben mag, liegt für mich so ziemlich gleich auf und denke mal, beide lohnen sich. hawx fand ich immer schon reizend, habs aber au noch nie gespielt ^^

ich freu mich erstmal auf bc2 und hoffe, das es in der final nich mehr sofort abschmiert wie in der beta ><


----------



## Wendigo (14. Februar 2010)

Cities XL ist ganz nett, aber fehlen doch so primäre Dinge wie U Bahn usw.
Soll alles aber nachgeliefert werden, allerdings natürlich gegen Geld.
En Singleplayer gibt es schon, wenn ich mich nicht täusche.

Hab mal die Demo angespielt. Probiers mal aus.


----------



## euMelBeumel (14. Februar 2010)

Wenns dich interessiert Anno 1404 und Dragon Age Origins noch, sonst sind die meisten hier genannten schon die Perlen der letzten Jahre.


----------



## fL!nT (14. Februar 2010)

Mir hat Crysis und Batman Arkhum Asylum im SP sehr gut gefallen !


----------

